# Stopover near Eurotunnel?



## sennen523

Hi All, 
We are heading for Spain tomorrow and usually stay one night at the C&CC Canterbury site before going on the Eurotunnel but heavy snow is forecast.
Does anyone know where we could stay nearer the Eurotunnel or the M20?
I have heard of a 24H stop area off the M20?
Any help would be appreciated.
Sennen523.


----------



## Carper

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> We are heading for Spain tomorrow and usually stay one night at the C&CC Canterbury site before going on the Eurotunnel but heavy snow is forecast.
> Does anyone know where we could stay nearer the Eurotunnel or the M20?
> I have heard of a 24H stop area off the M20?
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Sennen523.


There you go..<<M20 Services>>

Doug


----------



## EJB

Lot of controversial reports about 'Stop 24'.
It's vital that you park in the correct area.
Ask the manager seems to be the best advice. :wink:


----------



## Briarose

Hi we used the Black Horse Farm CC, it is really close to the tunnel and the roads from it are all main roads, so it might be handy if it is going to snow as I would imagine they would be kept pretty clear.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=4203


----------



## locovan

A lot of Camp Sites have closed so I would stay on the Main Roads stops.
Junction 8 Service Station on the M20 would be my choice as once you come onto side roads they are bad.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

IIRC the "Stop 24" area is further down the M20 than the turn-off for the Tunnel, really to serve the Ferry traffic. ( Although "serve" may be stretching the imagination a little.)


----------



## Briarose

locovan said:


> A lot of Camp Sites have closed so I would stay on the Main Roads stops.
> Junction 8 Service Station on the M20 would be my choice as once you come onto side roads they are bad.


I think I read on there that some sites had closed, I guess I can't understand that (I suppose Health and Safety etc) but why they have had to close leaving folk with nowhere to go seems a bit wrong really...........I know with this bad weather if I had to be anywhere I would prefer EHU etc LOL all for me home comforts me :wink: I guess a phone call though would confirm or not as the case may be what is open.


----------



## hymerowner

Tesco in Ashford (TN24 0YE) might be a good bet. Or the the Shuttle Site itself. Have you considered what it's like in France? Not good from what I can see.


----------



## locovan

Yes I agree Nette it would be best to phone first and see it is just that it has been hard to keep approach Roads clear to sites.

I have found an entry from Grizzly I hope she doesnt mind my putting it on here
She says
There was a mention in another thread of Stop 24, the new service station at junction 11 of the M20 near Folkestone.

This is the reply from Stop 24 to my query about overnight parking there.

Thank you for enquiring reference parking here at Stop 24. Whilst we have no dedicated parking for such vehicles as motor homes and caravans, we will always try to assist our visitors subject of course to availability. When arriving on site please see one of our car parks team who will be more than happy to site you, subject of course to space availability. If you wish to park overnight there will be a £20-00 charge payable in cash to our car parks team, for which you will receive a receipt.

We look forward to you visiting us soon.

Centre Manager

01303 760273

07919 051981

www.stop24.co.uk

Hope that helps


----------



## Briarose

Flipping heck £20 for a stop on a service station........they know how to charge don't they LOL.


----------



## locovan

Briarose said:


> Flipping heck £20 for a stop on a service station........they know how to charge don't they LOL.


I think that is the going rate now (unless someone knows different :wink: ) it used to be £7.00 plus a voucher for breakfast but then M/Homing got popular.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Earlier this year we used the Stop24 service area by Jn 11 of the M20. We arrived about 2000 and had a tunnel trip booked at 0130-ish. That meant that we weren't supposed to arrive at the tunnel before 2330. 

Stop24 charge you if you stay more than 2 hours and we weren't sure whether we could get away with the extra hour and a half. After looking around for suitable parking we ended up in the coach parking where there are signs threatening fines for vehicles other coaches. After about half an hour the car parking chap turned up and said that he was happy for us to park there as long as we paid for any stay over two hours. 

There is a system for paying the extra (can't remember how much, but about £3) using your mobile phone, not sure if it can be done any other way. We paid for two extra hours. There was a tugger parked up next to us who paid for the whole night, about £8 I think.

The lack of designated motorhome/caravan parking is surprising in a recently opened services, another example of how far this country is behind France in matters of tourism I guess.

Sandy


----------



## sennen523

Hi hymerowner,
I have looked at the French weather but get different forecasts on various websites.-- very confusing!
Our friends are currently stuck on a services 100miles south of Zaragoza in blizzard conditions.

sennen523.


----------



## greenasthegrass

Shame someone doesn't know a farmer nearby - ask him for a bit of flat space and he could make a killing for stop overs! Anyone know any farmer? no facilities required just a flat space.

There is at least one request a week!

Greeny :lol:


----------



## locovan

http://174.120.1.36/~stop24co/index.php?page=our_facilities&hl=en

It says 2 hours free and £6.00 per day but nothing about all night


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

It was definitely less for two hours extra than for overnight when we were there in April last year, but these things change.

Sandy


----------



## janni

*Stopover nr Eurotunnel*

£20 for an overnighter at Stop 24. What a ripoff. Another fine example of why we will never attract Europeans to our lovely shores. A little over 30 miles away, over the channel, are dozens of Aires, mostly free, where motorhomers are actually wanted and welcomed. Here the the UK it's screw them for as much as possible. We have stopped at the Park and Ride on the New Dover Road, facilities for topping up, emptying, and a ticket for a trip into Canterbury, all for £2.50. Pity the good sense of the council and bus companies in Canterbury hasn't percolated southwards.
Things will never change if we keep using places like Stop 24.

Jan-ai


----------



## drcotts

You can park in marine parage in Dover alongside the beach where there are dedicated MH places outside the port of dover authority building. Just make sure that you park in the right one. 

Good if you have a dog as its next to the beach.

theres a shopping outlet just round the corner.

Phill


----------



## willetttiger

*Stop 24*

Content removed for discussion by Mods.

Very helpful, but it is advertising by a non-subscribing member who cannot therefore have access to the "Advertisers Offers" forum.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

I have just recieved this email from Alan Johnson re- parking at the STOP 24 near the eurotunnel M20


Thank you for you enquiry and I can advise the following:-

Long term parking is permitted. The charge is £3 for 2-4 hours and then £5 per day thereafter Payment is by an automated system so you will need a mobile phone and credit/debit card. Clear signs around the car park explain the procedure. You cannot pre book this facility.

Please note that the car park is not secured at night by means of a gate, nor is it manned 24 hours, however it is well lit and covered by CCTV.

Please also note that there is no designated parking for caravans. However the first row of spaces is not height restricted or failing that there are bays to the right hand side of the entrance marked "coaches only" that can be used.

Overnight parking for motorhomes and caravans is permitted.


Alan Jones BSc (Hons) MRICS
Development Surveyor
Henry Boot Developments
Banner Cross Hall
Sheffield
S11 9PD

Telephone 0114 255 5444 
Fax 0114 258 5548


----------



## locovan

Well done Whistlinggypsy and could you add it to
http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/ so that everyone is updated :wink:


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Well done Whistlinggypsy and could you add it to
> http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/ so that everyone is updated


Job Done.


----------



## Margjon

Hi. Anyone know of a good stop over for the night on the French side of the tunnel.


----------



## autostratus

Margjon said:


> Hi. Anyone know of a good stop over for the night on the French side of the tunnel.


There are quite a few depending how far you want to go after arriving in France.

Cite Europe is probably the nearest.
A search of the forums will give you the location.


----------



## motormouth

I asked the same last month and there were quite a few suggestions for the "Baie de Somme" at Sailly Flieacourt just north of Abbeville on motorway towards Rouen. About an hours drive from the tunnel terminal, dead easy to find and free. Dedicated Motorhome parking area, quiet etc etc.

Apologies if spelling incorrect.


----------



## HeatherChloe

Sorry to raise the same question again - I'm planning my Easter trip. I can't leave London until about 10pm on Saturday night, so I can be at the Eurotunnel by midnight. 

I'd then like to bed down until the morning and take say an 8am train. 

Are you allowed to stay at the Eurotunnel terminal itself if you arrive early? Their website says that each terminal has "ample parking" (for shopping), so if I arrive at midnight, will anyone actually move me on? 

If not, other than the motorway service station option, I'd rather sleep at home and get up at 5am to drive. 

Advice?


----------



## stelynn

We arrived just after midnight for an 08.20 booking; after a horrible drive down; and were offered either of the next 2 trains. This was in October 2010.

They wouldn't allow us to park-up and said maximum time allowed in their grounds was 2 hours.

They gave us the option to leave the Eurotunnel area or catch the train.

Regards,


Steve


----------

